# Thank You, APC!



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's been a little over a year now that I have been in the planted/nature aquarium hobby. My sincerest thanks to everyone who took interest in this hobby before me, enduring many trials and tribulations only to pass on your knowledge to newcomers of this wonderful pastime.

Thank you to the Administrators, Art, Gnat, Tsunami (what happened to him?) and others who had dealings with the birth of Aquatic Plant Central.

Thank you to the moderators, Trena, Mat, John, Guiac, Bert, Faruk, Cavan, Jan, Raul, Milalic, Laith, Edward, PK, Aaron, Xema, Niko, and any one else who helps keep APC clean and friendly, while sharing your seemingly endless knowledge with us.

Thank you to the enduring DIYers, Gomer, Hoppy, Dennis, and other members who put their extremities on the line to give others guidance and advice on their projects.

Thank you to ALL of our sponsors, especially Jeff. For without all of you, the upkeep of APC would not be possible. Without ADA USA, I would never have known the beauty and functionality of Nature Aquarium Goods.

Thanks to local 808 members, Steve, Erirku (where'd she go anyway?), and other members, who show this hobby is still growing strong, even in the middle of the Pacific ocean.

Thanks to all the valuable members of the community, i.e. Turbo. Your help and guidance has aided many an aquascaper in improving thier skills and knowledge.

Thank you, supporting members. Your knowledge and support ensure a long, healthy life for this wonderful forum.

Thank you to our overseas and foreign members, whether hailing from Malaysia, the UK, Poland, Middle East, Japan, Canada, and anywhere else on the globe, all of your experiences, resources, and knowledge help to nurture and cultivate the art of nature aquariums.

And thanks to all of our new members too. You are proof that everyday, more and more people discover the rewards of aquatic gardening.

I give thanks to Mr. Amano and his works, for he is like a god to this hobby. I thank Tom Barr and Diana Walstad for their works in understanding the fundamentals of plants, water chemistry, algae, all aspects of this aquatic pastime.

Nature Aquariums provided me with an alternative productive pastime, keeping me out of trouble. I discovered these beautiful living artworks when I was beginning High School, a turbulent time as anyone would know. Before I discovered this wonderful hobby, I found myself depressed, feeling alone at times. But then I invested some birthday funds in a Coralife fixture and some Fluorite, while browsing APC for ideas and help. The moment I saw my Microsorum pteropus pearl, I knew I had discovered something that would change my whole look on nature, on life. I know, seeing the unfortunate paths many of my friends have chosen, that even with my high level of self-respect, without this hobby I may mave been tempted to do things that would have made me another "teen staistic." A few years later, I am a proud owner of an all ADA nature aquarium, and am confident not only in myself, but in my life goals. Gazing at the "verdant pastures of jade," I am able to meditate, reflect, lose myself in the wonders of the microcosm. There's just something about seeing plants pearl that reinvigorates my soul. Perhaps this is "mind loving the ephemeral" Mr. Amano was talking about.

I see APC as a reference, a place to relax. Our members are spread across the world. Our diversity makes APC unique, our common love for aquatic gardening brings us together. Though I have never met any of you, I feel like I know all of you. You all are like a extended family. So thank you APC, thank you fellow members.

Best regards,
Nicholas D'Amico

Some kid in Hawaii









My only regret is not becoming a sponsor sooner. My paypal account is being verified as I write this.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very well said and written, Nicholas...I'm glad that I could help you out.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Nick! Well said. 

Everyone apart of this APC community definitely deserves a BIG thank you. All the questions, and everyone's willingness to share their experience to answer those questions, helps each other enormously. Thank you, and everyone else for helping make APC a wonderful place to learn, and for becoming supporting APC member of the community. Way to go everyone! 

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey thanks for the thank you.  I know I've certainly learned a lot from this forum over the past few years myself.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How very nice of you Nicholas! 
I agree with you 100% that it takes all of our good members to make this board what it is today. 
I echo your gratitude to everyone for being a part of this board, including you, so *Thank You!*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you for the thank you as well. I do appreciate it. I've gotten to know quite a few nice people here myself and wouldn't make my 'home' anywhere else.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nick, thank *YOU* for that wonderful post. I learn a little something everyday I peruse the boards. This really is a great community and resource.


----------

